# Philadelphia Phroggers



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey,
Anyone from Philly, the surrounding 'burbs or South Jersey? I'd love to make some of the farther meetings, but usually i can't spare the time to drive up there. I'd love to get a local group together and meet up once in a while. What do you all think?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I live near the Philadelphia Premium Outlets... does that count.lol.

George


----------



## dbabiak (Aug 5, 2008)

I live about 20 minutes south of Philly.


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't currently have any frogs, but I'm in W. Philly and I'd be down.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

im about an hour away.....


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

I live in West Philly as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm in South Jersey (but I work in Philly). 

Ed


----------



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

I live in Center City, and would love to start attending some of these meet ups!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Im in Manayunk during the school year and about 20 mins over the bridge in south jersey during the summer... id be interested in some meetings


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm about an hour away - might show up every once in a while. I'll be setting up a large viv this summer and probably looking for some plants and frogs for it.


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

You already know that I'm with it!
Let's get it popin! I need this
I just took a serious loss from 
Lack of local support and resources.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in the Northeast section of the City. Will be more then happy to host one of these meetings once we get organized, and have a fairly large collection of darts as well as other frogs, geckos and lizards(350 plus) that people may be interested in viewing and discussing husbandry of.

Roman


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

So what is the first step>??? I guess get all the names here so far and get locations and what animals they have and any other items that may be of use, then from there I guess find a central spot and set it up from there? I am excited and ready to do it!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'm moving to the northern suburbs of Philly (hopefully sooner than later). When i finally do move I will host a meeting once i'm all settled in.

Look for that thread next year.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> I'm moving to the northern suburbs of Philly (hopefully sooner than later). When i finally do move I will host a meeting once i'm all settled in.
> 
> Look for that thread next year.


George, Don't even think about wearing your Devil's crap down here. You are lucky I let you off the hook after their playoff performance. Maybe I'll take you to a Flyers game and convert you so you can cheer for a real hockey team. Haha...


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

herper99 said:


> George, Don't even think about wearing your Devil's crap down here. You are lucky I let you off the hook after their playoff performance. Maybe I'll take you to a Flyers game and convert you so you can cheer for a real hockey team. Haha...


Damn... first day back and already throwin stones...lol

Good to see you back on the board!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

gbiii said:


> damn... First day back and already throwin stones...lol
> 
> good to see you back on the board!


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

so when is the first meet? What frogs do you guys have available??


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

...just wanna put out, that there is a MADS meeting in Philly currently being planned for arly Oct 2010.....


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

any dates yet???


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, this Saturday 12-4, better pm mantis!


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/3009-mid-atlantic-dendro-society-210.html



Alex


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Saturday 10/9/10 12-4 

See the last page or two of the M.A.D.S. thread for the rest of the details.

Looks like alex beat me...lol.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

They don't call me Quick Draw McGraw for nothing, George! Haha


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Totally bummed, I want to go but have a wedding tomorrow


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

I live in NE and would love to meet some fellow froggers, also looking for some FF cultures, i need a fresh one i let my last one go to long and now they are all retarded, lol


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

paintballislife said:


> I live in NE and would love to meet some fellow froggers, also looking for some FF cultures, i need a fresh one i let my last one go to long and now they are all retarded, lol


Where are you located?


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

Near cottman and busleton ave


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in Warminster and can spare a FF culture. PM me if that works for you


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'll be in Jenkintown from Friday to Sunday....I can bring you a couple of cultures if you need. just pm me to let me know


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

Ill be gone for next week friday. Warminster is a little bit of a hike. Let me see what I can do ive got some hydei right now fresh though.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

If need be, I may be able to meet around Street and Bustleton. LMK


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

hey offer still up on ffs? i have mag and oak leaves i can trade with.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm near Cottman & Algon. Let me know if you still need FFs


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

yea that would be great, i have a unused culture i can trade. PM me.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, I live in NE Philly, a bit new to the board, would like to talk to anyone in the area about our frogs. Jon


----------

